# Parameter von Siemens G120C sichern/exportieren



## DJMetro (18 November 2016)

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen wie man bei einem G120C die Parameter im TIA sichern oder z.B. als CSV exportieren kann? Der Kunde möchte die gerne haben.

Andi


----------



## ChristophD (18 November 2016)

Moin,

ist recht einfach
Parameter -> parametersicht,  dort dann den 3. Button "Export angezeigte liste in CSV Datei."

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## robiman (9 Februar 2021)

ist ausgegraut bei mir


----------



## Ph3niX (9 Februar 2021)

robiman schrieb:


> ist ausgegraut bei mir



Bist du online? Dann geht es wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## robiman (9 Februar 2021)

ja bin online, anders gehts doch gar nicht oder?


----------



## ChristophD (9 Februar 2021)

doch , offline gehen und dann den button drücken
ins tia sichern geht durch einen vorherigen Upload und projekt speichern dann export


----------



## robiman (9 Februar 2021)

ist jetzt im Projekt drin, ieder was gelernt....
Parameter als csv exoprt geht jetzt auch.

Danke Jungs


----------

